# Help!! How to finish up the high end of a true shed roof?



## SciGuy (Jul 13, 2008)

My question relates to a true single plane shed roof we are about to shingle. I have drip edge for under the felt at the eaves as well as over the felt at the rakes of the roof but am unshure as to how to deal with the high end of the roof. 

1. It would seem that drip edge applied there would have the tendency to send water under the shingles. No drip edge at the high end?

2. How does one fasten the top row of shingles (probably just tabs) in some blind fashion. Is this last row simply set in roofing cement? Does one face nail the tabs and cover nail heads with cement and granules? 

The roof in question is ~ 11' wide by 13.5' long. It will be about 90% covered with solar panels used to heat an above ground pool.

Best Regards,

Hugh


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Apply the drip on eaves and rakes as you all ready stated,
shingle up to the high end, once you get to the point where the top of a course of shingles touches the upper end (if over hangs upper, than trim even) and install drip edge across the upper end with it covering that piece of the shingle.
Once you have the drip on, install your final course/s using the face nailing method you mentioned and cover those nails with a small dab of roof cement,
no granules are needed so long as your neat about how you cover them.


----------



## SciGuy (Jul 13, 2008)

Much thanks Slyfox. 

Hugh


----------

